# Church of Vampires



## Infraredd (Jul 27, 2013)

This is St Marys Church, Clophill, beloved of Satanists. It's really quite ugly and was abandoned because the locals couldn't be arsed climbing the hill. Whilst I was there some French tourists were poking about with a high end DVD camera???
Whilst in the grave yard suddenly all the hackles on the back of my neck went up and something landed on my head. Was this a manifestation from beyond?
No - a cloud of midges you could cut with a knife had just decided that I was on the menu.
Time for the Tea tree oil.
Proper history here = http://www.bedfordshire.gov.uk/Comm...ves/Clophill/OldSaintMarysChurchClophill.aspx

On with the pictures

Entrance




Entrance by Infraredd, on Flickr

Inside church




Inner by Infraredd, on Flickr

Going up




1st arch by Infraredd, on Flickr




2nd Arch by Infraredd, on Flickr




Tower by Infraredd, on Flickr




Going up by Infraredd, on Flickr

View from the top




Top of the Tower by Infraredd, on Flickr

Going down




Going down by Infraredd, on Flickr

Outside




Church by Infraredd, on Flickr

Graves




Grave by Infraredd, on Flickr




Nettles by Infraredd, on Flickr

And Finally




Titmas by Infraredd, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Jul 27, 2013)

Your images are a funny colour, must be the spirits...

Great report, thanks for the giggle too. Hope the bites are healing.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 27, 2013)

Really like your photos, great report very spooky


----------



## Bones out (Jul 28, 2013)

I've just ordered some infra red film because of your work


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 28, 2013)

photogenic stuff


----------



## Infraredd (Jul 28, 2013)

Bonesout said:


> I've just ordered some infra red film because of your work



Err the only I/R film of note was the Kodak high speed b/w 35mm stuff and that is no longer in production with a few photographers chasing the last stocks all over the country about 5-6 years ago. The Agfa stuff is crap I still have 2 rolls
This is a better bet
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANON-16M...Cameras_DigitalCameras_JN&hash=item1e7d6d3ab7
it's £109.99 + post & the guy is really helpful


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 28, 2013)

Great report & photos.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 28, 2013)

I know I've said it before but these IR pix blow my mind. Shame you have to modify your camera to take them or I'd be 'sperimenting!


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 28, 2013)

*Excellent! *


----------



## Infraredd (Jul 29, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> I know I've said it before but these IR pix blow my mind. Shame you have to modify your camera to take them or I'd be 'sperimenting!



If you go on e-bay and enter infra red pass filter in the 
Cameras & Photography (85)
Lenses & Filters (85)
For about £15-20 you can get an I/R filter
Because it's more or less opaque it will bump your exposure times up to minutes rather than seconds & focusing has to be done first then lock the lens & screw the filter on.
This will give you very red images but PS 9 and above will let you sort that out.
The images won't be like these but they may well surprise you!


----------



## palegothicangel (Aug 2, 2013)

i do always love to look through your pictures ^_^ great work.


----------



## Mr beady (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice report, can just add that I personally find the infa red very distracting


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 2, 2013)

Mr beady said:


> Nice report, can just add that I personally find the infa red very distracting



Fair enough. It's not for everybody & in some cases it doesn't work at all. Ruins with lots of vegetation seem to work best....for me! Fits with my style of Artwork http://amberstudios.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## fleydog (Aug 2, 2013)

Very interesting, your photo technique well worth pursuing. There's an old church not far from me, also called St Mary's (Houghton, Norfolk) and also in a time of neglect frequented by Satanists. That particular building has now been restored, physically and spiritually, thanks largely due to the efforts of one man. Yes, a peculiar parallel. Thank you.


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 3, 2013)

fleydog said:


> Very interesting, your photo technique well worth pursuing. There's an old church not far from me, also called St Mary's (Houghton, Norfolk) and also in a time of neglect frequented by Satanists. That particular building has now been restored, physically and spiritually, thanks largely due to the efforts of one man. Yes, a peculiar parallel. Thank you.



Hi
Co-incidentally i know some people out in Bedford that have worked on this place to remove it of it's dis-honour.
Isn't it great when you find out that people do care after all?


----------



## freemanmarc (Aug 4, 2013)

Love the atmospheric pics. When I see things like this, it makes me wish I was a better photographer.


----------



## Nikokas (Oct 18, 2013)

Really liked this one!!! Religious sites are my thing


----------



## jamesfuller (Nov 11, 2013)

I went there about 10 years ago with a few mates, the main aim was to scare the girls witless!

Back then, if you looked north east, you would see a tree that had fallen onto another, it looked like a witch on a broomstick! I also told them about the 'hanging tree' halfway up the track!

Quite an interesting place though!


----------



## fannyadams (Nov 12, 2013)

Stonking stuff! Interesting history. Always fascinating how deconsecrated churches become a source of 'inspiration' to those with dark souls :icon_evil


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 12, 2013)

Night trip anyone ????


----------



## Infraredd (Nov 12, 2013)

When I was in Asda the other day I saw a lurid DVD horror film of this place. The guy standing next to me fiddling with the computer games probably thought I was mad because I nearly pissed my self laughing. Not done in an English supermarket!


----------



## clinka (Nov 13, 2013)

This church is now covered in scaffolding and it surrounded by fencing. There is an on site security guard as they are now building lodges, for walkers/hikers. The church itself is being made "safe" and there is talk of the tower being used as an observation platform.


----------



## leepey74 (Nov 14, 2013)

Brilliant pics! Bet it felt quite odd walking around there


----------



## Infraredd (Nov 14, 2013)

"they are now building lodges, for walkers/hikers" - these were there when I did these pictures. Parked the car in front of them!
&
"Brilliant pics! Bet it felt quite odd walking around there" - Thanks - but not really this place feels like a sad vandalised bus shelter. There are no residual bad vibes nor is there a creepy atmosphere. Must admit though I have never encountered a residual magnetic print (ghost) in my entire life. Not even here



Dem bones by Infraredd, on Flickr


----------

